# Milan: il mercato è chiuso. Resta solo la cessione di Niang.



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).

Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Eh beh, si era capito da giorni.

Altro che Aubameyang LOL


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2017)

quindi in uscita non è ancora chiuso visto che c'è ancora la questione niang aperta


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2017)

Certo, quindi il Milan ieri chiedi Jankto che è incedibile e ora chiude il mercato. Sisi


----------



## PheelMD (31 Agosto 2017)

Se c'è una persona al mondo che sono sicuro non sappia assolutamente nulla, questa è Peppe Di Stefano. Indipendentemente da quello che faremo o non faremo.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2017)

Quindi ora fino alle 23, ogni ora scriveremo che il mercato è chiuso? A parte che non esiste un mercato chiuso mai nella vita, tutto può succedere, sia di programmato che non. Se ora ti telefona l'Udinese e ti propone Jankto a 15 M (per dire eh), tu lo rifiuti perchè il mercato è chiuso? Ci credo tutta la vita proprio. Oppure, visto che Sky dice che pure quello in uscita è chiuso, se uno ora ti offre 20 per Gomez, tu manco rispondi? Ma certo


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Si era capito da giorni ormai


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.



Grazie Peppe.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Grazie Peppe.



Ahah, bella


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahah! Non si presentassero oggi con quella pagliacciata


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

credo Admin si riferisca a entrate di un certo spessore.

fino alle 23 può succedere qualcosa.
ma la speranza, derivata dal video, di un clamoroso arrivo, quella è sfumata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Non hanno fatto un cazoz tutto agosto, prendono qualcuno l' ultimo giorno di mercato? Errore imperdonabile quello di non aver completato la rosa, la pagheremo a lungo andare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mha. Se hanno provato a prendere Jankto è perchè sanno bene che serve una mezzala che magari sappia giocare anche sull'esterno. Jankto è incedibile e dichiarano chiuso il mercato? Se ne sono accorti ora che la squadra è incompleta?


----------



## Cantastorie (31 Agosto 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Se c'è una persona al mondo che sono sicuro non sappia assolutamente nulla, questa è Peppe Di Stefano. Indipendentemente da quello che faremo o non faremo.



Concordo. basta solo pensare a cosa ha detto sulle motivazioni per cui non è uscito Sosa


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Calma ragazzi che qualcuno arriverà di sicuro. Aspettiamo l'ufficialità di Niang e poi dopo un po sapremo il nome del nuovo acquisto.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mha. Se hanno provato a prendere Jankto è perchè sanno bene che serve una mezzala che magari sappia giocare anche sull'esterno. Jankto è incedibile e dichiarano chiuso il mercato? Se ne sono accorti ora che la squadra è incompleta?



Beh comprare tanto per comprare non ha senso, tanto più che numericamente i giocatori ci sono. C'è qualcuno più forte di Borini che puoi prendere l'ultimo giorno ? E' questa la domanda.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mha. Se hanno provato a prendere Jankto è perchè sanno bene che serve una mezzala che magari sappia giocare anche sull'esterno. Jankto è incedibile e dichiarano chiuso il mercato? Se ne sono accorti ora che la squadra è incompleta?



No ma hanno 2-3 anni per fare la squadra, la completeranno con il tempo intanto vediamo quelli presi adesso, poi un mattone alla volta costruiremo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No ma hanno 2-3 anni per fare la squadra, la completeranno con il tempo intanto vediamo quelli presi adesso, poi un mattone alla volta costruiremo.



Certo. Poi non entriamo in Champions e i mattoni inizieremo a toglierli.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No ma hanno 2-3 anni per fare la squadra, la completeranno con il tempo intanto vediamo quelli presi adesso, poi un mattone alla volta costruiremo.



Intanto siete certi di arrivare quarti? A me con Borini titolare qualche dubbio inizia a venirmi. Poi se Calhanoglu viene spostato nei tre davanti ed esplode è tutto un altro discorso, ma al momento vedo un esterno di sinistra che non giocava nemmeno sempre nel Sunderland fare il titolare da noi.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh comprare tanto per comprare non ha senso, tanto più che numericamente i giocatori ci sono. C'è qualcuno più forte di Borini che puoi prendere l'ultimo giorno ? E' questa la domanda.


Se esce niang e non arriva nessuno non ci siamo neanche numericamente, perché tralasciando il fatto che jack è un' incognita 
viste le condizioni fisiche, giocherebbe alto a sinistra (quindi adattato), in più non c'e un vice kessie e non c'e neppure un vice suso. 
Siamo completi solo in difesa. 
Per cui nel caso restassimo così per forza di cose dovremmo giocare con un 4312 o 352 e non dimentichiamo che ogni giovedì c'e la coppa.... 
L'anno scorso seppur scarsi qualitativamente non avevamo alcun problema numericamente, cosa che quest'anno avremo di certo e ne pagheremo le conseguenze a caro prezzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Se esce niang e non arriva nessuno non ci siamo neanche numericamente, perché tralasciando il fatto che jack è un' incognita
> viste le condizioni fisiche, giocherebbe alto a sinistra (quindi adattato), in più non c'e un vice kessie e non c'e neppure un vice suso.
> Siamo completi solo in difesa.
> Per cui nel caso restassimo così per forza di cose dovremmo giocare con un 4312 o 352 e non dimentichiamo che ogni giovedì c'e la coppa....
> L'anno scorso seppur scarsi qualitativamente non avevamo alcun problema numericamente, cosa che quest'anno avremo di certo e ne pagheremo le conseguenze a caro prezzo.



Abbiamo 6 attaccanti. Al posto di Kessiè può giocare Montolivo o Zanellato.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.




Sono le 13, pensate davvero che sia possibile mettere in piedi una trattativa, e chiuderla, da qui alle 23?

Mah...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Intanto siete certi di arrivare quarti? A me con Borini titolare qualche dubbio inizia a venirmi. Poi se Calhanoglu viene spostato nei tre davanti ed esplode è tutto un altro discorso, ma al momento vedo un esterno di sinistra che non giocava nemmeno sempre nel Sunderland fare il titolare da noi.



Certi no, ma non è neanche con jankto che me lo garantisco. Se per garantirlo devo investire altri 30-40M equivale a mancare l'ingresso in champions dal punto di vista del conto economico.

Tanto la differenza è che se entriamo in champions ne compriamo 4 e ne vendiamo zero, se non entriamo ne compriamo 4 e ne vendiamo uno.

il piano non cambia di molto, ci si adatta.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 6 attaccanti. Al posto di Kessiè può giocare Montolivo o Zanellato.


Abbiamo dei doppioni tipo kalinic cutrone e andre silva. Come ali tolto suso e borini il vuoto.


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2017)

Peppe ha dimostrato di sapere poco o nulla


----------



## Mic (31 Agosto 2017)

Qui se non si arriva tra le prime 4(difficile) salta il banco, il prox anno dovremo vendere il migliore e perderemo ancora strada da chi ci sta davanti, si rischia di entrare in un circolo vizioso molto pericoloso. Il mercato per me è da 7, credevo sarebbe arrivato a 10 ma praticamente non abbiamo i giocatori giusti per nessun modulo. Questo pensiero è condiviviso anche da montella che nel dopo partita contro il cagliari dice: avrò bisogno di fantasia per fare la squadra come quella che hanno avuto mira e fasso.
Mi direte sicuramente che questo mercato è da 10 in confronto a quelli passati, ciò è assolutamente vero ma non è un ragionamento sensato a mio modo di vedere. 
In fine, forza Milan e che dio ce la mandi buona!


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Qui se non si arriva tra le prime 4(difficile) salta il banco, il prox anno dovremo vendere il migliore e perderemo ancora strada da chi ci sta davanti, si rischia di entrare in un circolo vizioso molto pericoloso. Il mercato per me è da 7, credevo sarebbe arrivato a 10 ma praticamente non abbiamo i giocatori giusti per nessun modulo. Questo pensiero è condiviviso anche da montella che nel dopo partita contro il cagliari dice: avrò bisogno di fantasia per fare la squadra come quella che hanno avuto mira e fasso.
> Mi direte sicuramente che questo mercato è da 10 in confronto a quelli passati, ciò è assolutamente vero ma non è un ragionamento sensato a mio modo di vedere.
> In fine, forza Milan e che dio ce la mandi buona!



Esatto ed aggiungo che lo stesso montella disse di avere bisogno di 3 acquisti ovvero una punta ed è arrivata(kalinic) poi un 'ala e una mezz' ala ad oggi non pervenuti. 
Voglio essere fiducioso del fatto che in queste poche ore si faccia un acquisto perché se no la vedo dura quest'anno.


----------



## King of the North (31 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non hanno fatto un cazoz tutto agosto, prendono qualcuno l' ultimo giorno di mercato? Errore imperdonabile quello di non aver completato la rosa, la pagheremo a lungo andare


Esiste anche una sessione a gennaio...


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 6 attaccanti. Al posto di Kessiè può giocare Montolivo o Zanellato.



solo a pensare a Montolivo come riserva di Kessie mi sento male


----------



## kipstar (31 Agosto 2017)

per come la vedo io la squadra con il 433 esprime degli interpreti in 1 o 2 ruoli non da titolarità....
con il 352 potrebbe andare un pochino meglio....

si spera in una grandissima stagione di tutti....


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Esatto ed aggiungo che lo stesso montella disse di avere bisogno di 3 acquisti ovvero una punta ed è arrivata(kalinic) poi un 'ala e una mezz' ala ad oggi non pervenuti.
> Voglio essere fiducioso del fatto che in queste poche ore si faccia un acquisto perché se no la vedo dura quest'anno.



Non si farà nessun acquisto. Mercato in entrata è finito , mi sembra chiaro. Finalmente sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2017)

Sarebbe un errore clamoroso. Neanche Galliani si autocelebrava in questo modo..


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.



Ma come si a dire che non siamo da 4 posto? Attualmente siamo da scudetto. Ma se non raggiungiamo il 4 posto, vuol dire che in panca c'è un incapace di allenatore.

Anzi l'acquisto più grande sarebbe stato il suo esonero..


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> solo a pensare a Montolivo come riserva di Kessie mi sento male



Quest'anno va così, pace. Non si potevano spendere 500 mln.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come si a dire che non siamo da 4 posto? Attualmente siamo da scudetto. Ma se raggiungiamo il 4 posto, vuol dire che in panca c'è un incapace di allenatore.
> 
> Anzi l'acquisto più grande sarebbe stato il suo esonero..



Per me siamo minimo da terzo posto, se l'allenatore fa il suo potremmo giocarci lo scudo fino alla fine


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno va così, pace. Non si potevano spendere 500 mln.



Domanda semplice se non dovessimo centrare il 4 posto le responsabilità sono del mister vero?


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma allora Riso cosa intendeva?


----------



## RickyB83 (31 Agosto 2017)

Dentro zanellato gabbia fuori I 4 potenziali esuberi..


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice se non dovessimo centrare il 4 posto le responsabilità sono del mister vero?



Sono al 100% di Fassone e di nessun altro. L'amministratore delegato è lui.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fatta niang al toro per 20 mln bonus compresi


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma allora Riso cosa intendeva?



mah... me lo chiedo anch'io. Intanto -10 ore alla chiusura del mercato e nessuna news, se non quella di Gerolin che chiude (si fa per dire) alla cessione di Jankto


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice se non dovessimo centrare il 4 posto le responsabilità sono del mister vero?



Dipende. Il calcio non è una scienza esatta. Di certo Montella ha ,sulla carta, una rosa nettamente superiore a quella dell'anno scorso e questo è un fatto. Gli strumenti per competere per 3-4 posto ci sono. Vedremo a fine stagione cosa succederà.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono al 100% di Fassone e di nessun altro. L'amministratore delegato è lui.


Ma il mercato non l'ha fatto fassone ma il ds mirabelli


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia ma con che ***.. di coraggio si presentano stasera a quella pagliacciata??...ma non hanno un briciolo dignitá??...infami...adesso manco se vendiamo compriamo il sostituto...una presa in giro dietro l'altra...


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come si a dire che non siamo da 4 posto? Attualmente siamo da scudetto. Ma se non raggiungiamo il 4 posto, vuol dire che in panca c'è un incapace di allenatore.
> 
> Anzi l'acquisto più grande sarebbe stato il suo esonero..



Per lo scudetto, per me, manca il bomber da 25 gol in Serie A. Vedremo se qualcuno lo diventerà.

Ma ce la possiamo giocare per il 2-3 posto. Adesso tocca all'allenatore.

Come scritto in precedenza, in questo campionato la differenza la faranno gli allenatori.


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto, per me, manca il bomber da 25 gol in Serie A. Vedremo se qualcuno lo diventerà.
> 
> Ma ce la possiamo giocare per il 2-3 posto. Adesso tocca all'allenatore.
> 
> Come scritto in precedenza, in questo campionato la differenza la faranno gli allenatori.



Concordo. Un'altra grande differenza rispetto all'anno scorso è che abbiamo due leader come Bonucci e Biglia. Possono essere fondamentali per tenere il gruppo unito. Potenzialmente lo potrebbe diventare anche Suso che lo è già a livello tecnico. Oltre a questo abbiamo tanti giocatori che possono decidere le partite dal nulla ( punizioni , tiri da fuori etc ) come appunto Suso , Biglia , Hakan , Jack , Rodriguez volendo. Poi magari uno tra Cutrone e Silva esplode e chissà...


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto, per me, manca il bomber da 25 gol in Serie A. Vedremo se qualcuno lo diventerà.
> 
> Ma ce la possiamo giocare per il 2-3 posto. Adesso tocca all'allenatore.
> 
> Come scritto in precedenza, in questo campionato la differenza la faranno gli allenatori.


Se non centriamo ALMENO il quarto posto con questa squadra sarà un fallimento totale e gigantesco da parte di Montella.
Ma io lo reputo un ottimo tecnico e quindi secondo me non ci saranno problemi.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Fatta niang al toro per 20 mln bonus compresi


Già. Ci sono le risorse per un prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto di uno o, addirittura, due giocatori. Se i nostri in queste settimane hanno coltivato i loro contatti, è giunta l'ora di metterli a frutto. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto, per me, manca il bomber da 25 gol in Serie A. Vedremo se qualcuno lo diventerà.
> 
> Ma ce la possiamo giocare per il 2-3 posto. Adesso tocca all'allenatore.
> 
> Come scritto in precedenza, in questo campionato la differenza la faranno gli allenatori.



Non intendo vincere 100% io intendo arrivare ad aprile ed non essere a -10 dalla capolista. Mi sono stancato che il nostro campionato finisca sempre a settembre. Esigo che almeno siamo poca distanza dalla Juve ad Aprile. Poi si può perdere pazienza ma almeno LOTTARE FINO ALLA FINE.

Per quanto riguarda il Bomber. Mario abbiamo visto che la Juve vinse il campionato con Matri e Vucinic.. il campionato italiano lo si è sempre vinto con la migliore fase difensiva. Ed noi abbiamo la migliore difesa del campionato ed in mezzo, a centrocampo, due giocatori che sono stati fra i top 5 centrocampisti la scorsa stagione. A livello di carta siamo forti. Manca il Bomber ma qui il caro allenatore deve fare la differenza.


----------



## centopercento (31 Agosto 2017)

al momento come ali abbiamo borini e suso senza alcuna riserva, come facciamo a chiudere cosi? Anche contando bonaventura spostato ala sinistra, come quasi sicuramente sara a questo punto, manca cmq 1 riserva.. borini nn puo essere la riserva di tutte e 2 le ali..


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.



Chiaro dal 22/08, non capisco le fantasie di molti.


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

centopercento ha scritto:


> al momento come ali abbiamo borini e suso senza alcuna riserva, come facciamo a chiudere cosi? Anche contando bonaventura spostato ala sinistra, come quasi sicuramente sara a questo punto, manca cmq 1 riserva.. borini nn puo essere la riserva di tutte e 2 le ali..



Se manca Suso si cambia modulo è ovvio. Borini ha giocato perchè copriva abbastanza bene i buchi lasciati da Hakan. Jack sarà un altro titolare e può giocare sia a centrocampo che esterno. Abbiamo molti giocatori duttili. Vero che siamo un po' corti qua e la ma lo sono pure altre squadre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non hanno fatto un cazoz tutto agosto, prendono qualcuno l' ultimo giorno di mercato? Errore imperdonabile quello di non aver completato la rosa, la pagheremo a lungo andare



qualsiasi cosa facciano è sempre un errore imperdonabile


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se manca Suso si cambia modulo è ovvio. Borini ha giocato perchè copriva abbastanza bene i buchi lasciati da Hakan. Jack sarà un altro titolare e può giocare sia a centrocampo che esterno. Abbiamo molti giocatori duttili. Vero che siamo un po' corti qua e la ma lo sono pure altre squadre.


Perfetto.


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ma con che ***.. di coraggio si presentano stasera a quella pagliacciata??...ma non hanno un briciolo dignitá??...infami...adesso manco se vendiamo compriamo il sostituto...una presa in giro dietro l'altra...



Spero tu stia scherzando....


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ma con che ***.. di coraggio si presentano stasera a quella pagliacciata??...ma non hanno un briciolo dignitá??...infami...adesso manco se vendiamo compriamo il sostituto...una presa in giro dietro l'altra...



250 milioni spesi e qualcuno gli dice queste cose ? non me ne capacito fratello ...seriamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 250 milioni spesi e qualcuno gli dice queste cose ? non me ne capacito fratello ...seriamente.



Ognuno ha la sua idea.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua idea.



Si ma che idee sono scusa? Addirittura infami, siamo davvero alla follia pura...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Agosto 2017)

Sì sboccia!!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...


Ma veramente riesci tu invece a scrivere certe cose santo Dio? 
È incredibile.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si ma che idee sono scusa? Addirittura infami, siamo davvero alla follia pura...



.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

fassone ha detto che se parte uno ne arriva un'altro : demirbay?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Hai ragione chiedo scusa...non ci stanno prendendo in giro sono 2 intoccabili...me le sono inventate le varie frasi dell'ultimo mese...madre santa che roba...vi andrebbe bene qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

Colpo di scena, 20+bonus dalla cessione di Niang

Tocca a te ora Mirabè


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...


Ma sei serio tu!!!
A parte che non credo ti sia chiaro il significato della parola infami,lo hai scritto in diversi post,ma credo tu sappia che sia un aggettivo negativo e lo spari qui e la...
250 mln, e tu parli di vergogna e infamia!!!
Perdonami ma allora io posso darti dell'ingrato!!


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione chiedo scusa...non ci stanno prendendo in giro sono 2 intoccabili...me le sono inventate le varie frasi dell'ultimo mese...madre santa che roba...vi andrebbe bene qualsiasi cosa...



Sono stati criticati più volte (giustamente) per gli errori comunicativi. Dagli errori si impara. Almeno non agiscono in malafede.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Se dovessero presentare qualcuno oggi,Peppe fetish farebbe bene a chiudere l account twitter


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...



LOL.

Ma farsi una camminata invece di stare dietro al computer?
Guardate le partite di CALCIO invece che stare su twitter, bargiggia tv e criscitiello live.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua idea.



certo , infatti la mia di idea è che sia incredibile insultarli dopo tutto il lavoro svolto.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...



Io onestamente dubito che tu sia tifoso del Milan, ma nel caso mi auguro che qui dentro non ce ne siano molti come te. Una cosa è pensare che il mercato non abbia soddisfatto al 100%, o comunque non essere d'accordo con alcune scelte tipo la diretta FB di stasera, e una cosa è dare degli infami ad una società che ci ha portato fior fior di calciatori. Ripeto siamo davvero alla follia


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Se non si prende almeno un esterno con gol nelle gambe quest'anno si farà una fatica cane. Non puoi girare con Bonaventura nei tre d'attacco dai


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Agosto 2017)

Sempre rispettare l'opinione di tutti, ma vedere certi commenti e certi insulti fa rabbrividire. Nessuno è intoccabile, ma proviamo a pensare dove eravamo tre mesi fa. Si parlava di budget di 50 milioni sul mercato, dato che molti soldi erano già stati spesi per il closing. Se vi avessero detto che avremmo speso 250 milioni, avremmo rinnovato Donnarumma, avremmo preso alcuni tra i migliori giovani in circolazione e uno dei 3 migliori difensori al mondo avreste detto certe cose? Ne dubito. Questo non vuol dire che Fassone e Mirabelli siano degli intoccabili e che non si possano criticare, ma vedere gente stufa della loro gestione e gente che li attacca apertamente fa un po' tristezza. Anche loro hanno sicuramente sbagliato qualcosa, ma dopo anni e anni abbiamo dirigenti che si sono sbattuti giorno e notte per il bene del milan, facendo tutto alla luce del sole e facendo tornare la gente allo stadio. Se per un video pubblicato l'ultimo giorno e un mancato acquisto di attaccante vi sentite in dovere di sputare su tutto, fate pure. Ma io non mi metto in fila.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...



ma e tu riesci ad attaccarli per cosa? per un live annunciato e del quale ancora sappiamo nulla? magari aspettare stasera prima di criticare?

mi sa che sei tu che ti sei dimenticato chi gestiva il club fino al 12 Aprile e la rosa 2016-17!!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2017)

*Ora basta e stiamo tutti calmi. Chiunque deve rispettare le opinioni di tutti*


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> certo , infatti la mia di idea è che sia incredibile insultarli dopo tutto il lavoro svolto.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se non si prende almeno un esterno con gol nelle gambe quest'anno si farà una fatica cane. Non puoi girare con Bonaventura nei tre d'attacco dai



Già, e indovina chi giocherà mezzala?
Indizio: ha gli occhi cerulei


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Il video di domani sarà anche un riepilogo degli acquisti fatti, ma Riso c'è stato tre ore in sede e ha pure detto che Mirabelli "ha idee interessanti"; Niang, intanto, ha finalmente levato le tende; non posso mai immaginare che non ne arriverà più nessuno.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.



E niente, in attacco siamo rimasti numericamente e qualitativamente mediocri.
3 punte centrali: una ha sempre segnato col contagocce, una è da testare in Italia e la terza è un grandissimo talento, ma di appena 19 anni.
Sulle fasce un disastro: San Suso e TurboBorini, più Hakan che deve ancora essere inquadrato. 3 uomini per 2 posti, a meno che non si voglia provare Kalinic dietro Silva o Cutrone. Con la cessione di Niang bisognava mettere una pezza, cercando il Deulofeu della situazione anche se non era un asset della proprietà.


----------



## kipstar (31 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Già. Ci sono le risorse per un prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto di uno o, addirittura, due giocatori. Se i nostri in queste settimane hanno coltivato i loro contatti, è giunta l'ora di metterli a frutto. Forza e coraggio.



E' tutto fatto....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se manca Suso si cambia modulo è ovvio. Borini ha giocato perchè copriva abbastanza bene i buchi lasciati da Hakan. Jack sarà un altro titolare e può giocare sia a centrocampo che esterno. Abbiamo molti giocatori duttili. Vero che siamo un po' corti qua e la ma lo sono pure altre squadre.



Secondo me possimao ribaltare la catena con Bonaventura a fare il Suso ma dal lato opposto in collaborazione con Rodriguez e Chala e Borini a sostituire in formazione Suso con compiti di taglio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente riuscite ancora a difenderli??...ma siete seri santo dio??...mamma mia se siete masochisti ragazzi...avete proprio dimenticato cos'é il Milan...



Penso tu abbia dimenticato cos'è il Milan dal 2011 in poi. 

Dicono che certi forti traumi vengono letteralmente cancellati dalla mente umana.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.



Il mercato ERA chiuso , perchè fino a poche ore fa nessuno sperava piu nella cessione di Niang...ora i giochi secondo me si riaprono eccome..........magari sbaglio, ma.....


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Intanto il Barcellona chiude per Coutinho e Mahrez è ancora in volo verso la sua nuova squadra.


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Intanto il Barcellona chiude per Coutinho e Mahrez è ancora in volo verso la sua nuova squadra.



sta girando intorno al mondo seguendo l'equatore


----------



## kipstar (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Intanto il Barcellona chiude per Coutinho e Mahrez è ancora in volo verso la sua nuova squadra.



mahrez in arrivo ? ma è un'ala destra...

grandissimo giocatore che sarebbe un gran colpo....ma non ci credo....


----------



## cubase55 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, il mercato del Milan è chiuso. Sia in entrata che in uscita. L'unica operazione ancora in ballo è quella con il Torino per il trasferimento di Niang (se ne parla nel topic specifico).
> 
> Ma non c'è spazio nè tempo per altre operazioni.



Pace.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Penso tu abbia dimenticato cos'è il Milan dal 2011 in poi.
> 
> Dicono che certi forti traumi vengono letteralmente cancellati dalla mente umana.



io odio le prese in giro...punto...che sia Galliani Fassone Mirabelli Braida Gesù Cristo...pensavo che eravate stufi anche voi ma probabilmente a qualcuno va bene questa mediocrità..."abbiamo speso 200 milioni"...quindi ora sono in diritto di prenderci per il culo da un mese a questa parte...buono a sapersi...


----------



## Superpippo80 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma solo io ho la sensazione che Peppe Fetish goda a dare notizie negative per i tifosi del Milan (tipo non arriva più nessuno)?


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho la sensazione che Peppe Fetish goda a dare notizie negative per i tifosi del Milan (tipo non arriva più nessuno)?



Boh tanto è fidanzato con la Masolin. Lui nel dubbio sta bene.


----------



## Superpippo80 (31 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Boh tanto è fidanzato con la Masolin. Lui nel dubbio sta bene.



Una cosa inspiegabile LOL


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io odio le prese in giro...punto...che sia Galliani Fassone Mirabelli Braida Gesù Cristo...pensavo che eravate stufi anche voi ma probabilmente a qualcuno va bene questa mediocrità..."abbiamo speso 200 milioni"...quindi ora sono in diritto di prenderci per il culo da un mese a questa parte...buono a sapersi...



Senti, da un mese a questa parte nessuno ti ha preso per il culo. Se ti sei sentito preso per i fondelli scrivi una lettera di lamentele a Babbo Natale. Se non hanno potuto acquistare un top player davanti di certo cio' e' dovuto a problemi che non conosciamo e non perche' dovevano prendere per il culo Fabiuzzo90 o Gatto. Sarebbe ora che si ragionasse da Uomini e non da bambini. Se ti senti preso in giro non abbonarti!!!
P.S: Scusatemi ma sembra il festival del piagnisteo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Senti, da un mese a questa parte nessuno ti ha preso per il culo. Se ti sei sentito preso per i fondelli scrivi una lettera di lamentele a Babbo Natale. Se non hanno potuto acquistare un top player davanti di certo cio' e' dovuto a problemi che non conosciamo e non perche' dovevano prendere per il culo Fabiuzzo90 o Gatto. Sarebbe ora che si ragionasse da Uomini e non da bambini. Se ti senti preso in giro non abbonarti!!!
> P.S: Scusatemi ma sembra il festival del piagnisteo.


va bene non ci hanno preso in giro...buona giornata


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Senti, da un mese a questa parte nessuno ti ha preso per il culo. Se ti sei sentito preso per i fondelli scrivi una lettera di lamentele a Babbo Natale. Se non hanno potuto acquistare un top player davanti di certo cio' e' dovuto a problemi che non conosciamo e non perche' dovevano prendere per il culo Fabiuzzo90 o Gatto. Sarebbe ora che si ragionasse da Uomini e non da bambini. Se ti senti preso in giro non abbonarti!!!
> P.S: Scusatemi ma sembra il festival del piagnisteo.


Tu invece sei contento di sentirti dire manca la ciliegina sulla torta oppure investiremo tutto per un top player o per più acquisti e poi ti ritrovi con il solo kalinic? Oppure stiamo seguendo profili come aubameyang Belotti morata e c'e anche un mister?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Boh tanto è fidanzato con la Masolin. Lui nel dubbio sta bene.



Cosa???


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Se Niang non viene rimpiazzato da un altro esterno allora mi sa che si va per davvero verso un 3-5-2 (con Suso seconda punta)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Tu invece sei contento di sentirti dire manca la ciliegina sulla torta oppure investiremo tutto per un top player o per più acquisti e poi ti ritrovi con il solo kalinic? Oppure stiamo seguendo profili come aubameyang Belotti morata e c'e anche un mister?



tempo perso lascia stare...


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Musacchio-Bonucci-Romagnoli
Conti-Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura-Rodriguez
Suso-Attaccante


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Tu invece sei contento di sentirti dire manca la ciliegina sulla torta oppure investiremo tutto per un top player o per più acquisti e poi ti ritrovi con il solo kalinic? Oppure stiamo seguendo profili come aubameyang Belotti morata e c'e anche un mister?



No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.





tanti applausi!!! anche se mi sa che hai sprecato il tuo tempo con gente che non vuole capire


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.



La parte fondamentale è : 

Hanno fatto sbagli ? si anche comunicativi e ne faranno ancora . Ma lo fanno in BUONAFEDE , non come gli ultimi 10 anni dove ogni parola che usciva dal cassonetto della bocca del pelato era un insulto alla mia intelligenza.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.



Non ho mai preteso la figurina per eccellenza ma una squadra COMPLETA, poi è stata proprio la società che per più di un mese ha fatto filtrare la possibilità di acquistare qualcuno di importante in attacco. Io non mi lamento perché non è arrivato un fuoriclasse in attacco ma perché la rosa ad oggi è palesemente incompleta, per di più se si devono affrontare 3 competizioni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai preteso la figurina per eccellenza ma una squadra COMPLETA, poi è stata proprio la società che per più di un mese ha fatto filtrare la possibilità di acquistare qualcuno di importante in attacco. Io non mi lamento perché non è arrivato un fuoriclasse in attacco ma perché la rosa ad oggi è palesemente incompleta, per di più se si devono affrontare 3 competizioni.


stessa identica cosa che penso io...mai chiesto il top...mai voluto nemmeno...anzi sono pure contento di kalinic rispetto a tre quarti di forum...


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La parte fondamentale è :
> 
> Hanno fatto sbagli ? si anche comunicativi e ne faranno ancora . Ma lo fanno in BUONAFEDE , non come gli ultimi 10 anni dove ogni parola che usciva dal cassonetto della bocca del pelato era un insulto alla mia intelligenza.



Esatto errare humanum est. La cosa che non tollero e' insultare una societa' che e' operativa da 5 mesi, nemmeno si fosse resa colpevole del reato di lesa maesta' per non aver potuto adempiere ad una promessa, ignorando la gran parte del lavoro fin qui svolto. Al tifoso tutto e' dovuto ma la gratitudine alcuni tifosi non sanno dove stia di casa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Boh tanto è fidanzato con la Masolin. Lui nel dubbio sta bene.



Nooo me cojoni?
La Masolin con Peppe Fetish noooo!

Deve avere un sacco di qualità nascoste


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mha. Se hanno provato a prendere Jankto è perchè sanno bene che serve una mezzala che magari sappia giocare anche sull'esterno. Jankto è incedibile e dichiarano chiuso il mercato? Se ne sono accorti ora che la squadra è incompleta?



Secondo me manca più un attaccante esterno che porti un po' di goal, un titolare proprio, perchè nè Borini nè Jack nè Hakan sono soluzioni ideali per il ruolo.

A centrocampo siamo pochi e una mezzala farebbe comodo, ma ci possiamo arrangiare.

Diverso il discorso se si cambia modulo, ma per ora non ci sono conferme...

Comunque comprare per comprare è inutile, se hanno per le mani un giocatore funzionale e di livello bene altrimenti restiamo così e amen.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> stessa identica cosa che penso io...mai chiesto il top...mai voluto nemmeno...anzi sono pure contento di kalinic rispetto a tre quarti di forum...



bene, mi fa piacere che ti va bene anche Kalinic. E allora per aver annunciato un live il 31 Agosto invece che il 1 settembre sono degli incapaci indifendibili?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Musacchio-Bonucci-Romagnoli
> Conti-Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura-Rodriguez
> Suso-Attaccante



Praticamente la squadra titolare attuale alla quale togli Chalanoglu/Borini per inserire Romagnoli/Zapata rinunciando alla catena di sinistra...
Mi sembra una decisione scellerata


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> bene, mi fa piacere che ti va bene anche Kalinic. E allora per aver annunciato un live il 31 Agosto invece che il 1 settembre sono degli incapaci indifendibili?


Lasciamelo dire questo promuovere così fortemente un live il 31 di agosto potevano evitarlo. È un errore di comunicazione importante.


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Sanchez pare vada al City. 60 ML di sterline + chissà quanto di stipendio. Lo riporto qua visto che magari qualcuno pensava alla surprise ahahah


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai preteso la figurina per eccellenza ma una squadra COMPLETA, poi è stata proprio la società che per più di un mese ha fatto filtrare la possibilità di acquistare qualcuno di importante in attacco. Io non mi lamento perché non è arrivato un fuoriclasse in attacco ma perché la rosa ad oggi è palesemente incompleta, per di più se si devono affrontare 3 competizioni.



Le perplessita' tue sono quelle di altri e sono condivisibili, sempre che non si insulti gratuitamente l' altra parte o si utilizzi aggettivi come vergognosi et similia. Detto cio' ti e' mai passato per la mente che in una sessione di mercato realizzare una rivoluzione completa del nostro organico fosse impossibile? Che anche solo per questioni numeriche e regolamentari a prescindere da quelle economiche, ci fossero giocatori lasciati in eredita' dal genio del male che avevamo in precedenza come AD, che erano praticamente impossibili da vendere? Che quando hai tanto contante in mano le altre squadre cercano di spennarti come un polo al tavolo da poker? E che al di la' di tutto certe trattative ben avviate possono fallire anche per motivi esogeni? Facciamocele quattro domande invece di prendercela sempre con chi sta costruendo una squadra che duri nel tempo e apra un ciclo.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.



Giusto. Non si può pretendere la luna. Hanno fatto tantissimo e va bene così.
Criticare gli errori mi sembra corretto, anche se per quello ci vorrà almeno il riscontro del campo, ma bisogna anche accontentarsi dei miracoli che obiettivamente hanno fatto in pochi mesi.

Poi bisogna sempre considerare che il calciomercato ha un che di imponderabile che può s*******re certe dichiarazioni. Ci sta.
Poi la verità, tutta la verità, di quello che è successo in questo strano e silenzioso mese di agosto lo sanno F&M e basta... magari ce lo svelano stasera


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Le perplessita' tue sono quelle di altri e sono condivisibili, sempre che non si insulti gratuitamente l' altra parte o si utilizzi aggettivi come vergognosi et similia. Detto cio' ti e' mai passato per la mente che in una sessione di mercato realizzare una rivoluzione completa del nostro organico fosse impossibile? Che anche solo per questioni numeriche e regolamentari a prescindere da quelle economiche, ci fossero giocatori lasciati in eredita' dal genio del male che avevamo in precedenza come AD, che erano praticamente impossibili da vendere? Che quando hai tanto contante in mano le altre squadre cercano di spennarti come un polo al tavolo da poker? E che al di la' di tutto certe trattative ben avviate possono fallire anche per motivi esogeni? Facciamocele quattro domande invece di prendercela sempre con chi sta costruendo una squadra che duri nel tempo e apra un ciclo.



quoto in pieno e aggiungo che quando ci dicevano 'la rosa va solo ritoccata'  e poi compravano 10 giocatori nessuno si sentiva preso per il culo o si lamentava della comunicazione poco trasparente


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2017)

Io non posso e non voglio credere che si venda Niang per fare cassa..se sei così pezzente da farlo non compri un difensore a 42 milioni e una scommessa a 38.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Va bene ho capito che a questa società non si può fare alcun appunto.... 
Poi come al solito se si raggiungono gli obiettivi tutti contenti, se qualcosa dovesse girare storto tutte le responsabilità sono di Montella vero?


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Lasciamelo dire questo promuovere così fortemente un live il 31 di agosto potevano evitarlo. È un errore di comunicazione importante.



ma sono d'accordissimo con te. E puoi leggerlo in quasi ogni mio commento sulle discussioni tra ieri e oggi. Ma non si possono leggere certi commenti negativi, conditi da insulti, sull'operato della dirigenza solo per un errore del genere. 
Ci sta tutta la critica, ma definirli incapaci o cose simili non è giusto nei confronti di quanto di buono hanno fatto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> No, io mi sento contento che abbiano rifatto per intera una rosa che fino all' anno scorso contava giocatori da media/ bassa serie A. Con una campagna acquisti che in Italia non si era mai vista e facendoci essere di nuovo orgogliosi di tifare Milan. Hanno trattenuto Donnarumma, riacquistandolo con un procuratore di mezzo che, se potesse ci farebbe fallire in un amen da quando non siamo piu' la sua discarica, e hanno dialogato con i tifosi come non era mai successo prima spiegando e argomentando nei dettagli le loro intenzioni. Hanno fatto sbagli?!? E chi non ne fa? Continueranno a sbagliare? Lo faranno in buona fede e non mettendo in scena in malafede squallidi teatrini. Se non siete soddisfatti perche' non vi hanno portato la figurina promessa criticateli ma senza insultare, perche' ad oggi non lo meritano visto quanto hanno fatto.



Lascia stare.. È tempo perso!!


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la squadra titolare attuale alla quale togli Chalanoglu/Borini per inserire Romagnoli/Zapata rinunciando alla catena di sinistra...
> Mi sembra una decisione scellerata



Se no 4-4-2

Donnarumma
Conti-Bonucci-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Suso-Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura
Kalinic-Silva

Però avremmo troppi difensori centrali in panca e solo un attaccante.

Il 4-2-3-1 può andare bene ma saremmo quasi senza alternative ai titolari.

Donnarumma
Conti-Bonucci-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Biglia
Suso-Calhanoglu-Bonaventura
Attaccante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Io non posso e non voglio credere che si venda Niang per fare cassa..se sei così pezzente da farlo non compri un difensore a 42 milioni e una scommessa a 38.



Beh, ma forse nei conti avevi previsto già di vendere Niang.
Non è che hai i soldi in tasca e compri Bonucci, poi li hai finiti e aspetti, poi li riai e ricompri.

probabilmente questo era il budget.
Forse vendendo non in prestito Bacca, Sosa e prima Niang qualcos ain più si sarebbe fatto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se no 4-4-2
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti-Bonucci-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
> ...



Con il 4--4-2 vai in difficoltà con quelli che giocano con un centrocampo a 3 che al centro sono in soprannumero, inoltre entrambe gli attaccanti centrali intasano gli spazi e si toglono spazio (vedi Cutrone e Silva a Skhendja)

Il 4-2-3-1 è gemello del 4-3-3 con una diversa conformazione del triangolo di centrocampo. nel 4-3-3 ghai un centrocampista arretrato (Biglia) e due più avanzati (Kessie e Chalanoglu), nel 4-2-3-1 ne hai due arretrati e uno avanzato. In pratica allontani Kessie dalla porta, inoltre ti rimane irrisolto il problema di entrambe le ali portatrici di palla.

No direi che il titolare al momento è Borini, a meno che Bonaventura non riscopra lo spirito di Doha e si dimostri un esterno sinistro in grado di integrarsi con SUso.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Solo io credo (e spero) che arrivi un esterno sinistro? 
Lo sanno bene che abbiamo solo borini in quel ruolo..


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con il 4--4-2 vai in difficoltà con quelli che giocano con un centrocampo a 3 che al centro sono in soprannumero, inoltre entrambe gli attaccanti centrali intasano gli spazi e si toglono spazio (vedi Cutrone e Silva a Skhendja)
> 
> Il 4-2-3-1 è gemello del 4-3-3 con una diversa conformazione del triangolo di centrocampo. nel 4-3-3 ghai un centrocampista arretrato (Biglia) e due più avanzati (Kessie e Chalanoglu), nel 4-2-3-1 ne hai due arretrati e uno avanzato. In pratica allontani Kessie dalla porta, inoltre ti rimane irrisolto il problema di entrambe le ali portatrici di palla.
> 
> No direi che il titolare al momento è Borini, a meno che Bonaventura non riscopra lo spirito di Doha e si dimostri un esterno sinistro in grado di integrarsi con SUso.



Il modulo perfetto è questo.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Solo io credo8 e spero) che arrivi un esterno sinistro? Lo sanno bene che abbiamo solo borini in quel ruolo..



no, sei in buona compagnia. Mancano 7 ore alla chiusura. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che zio Max riesca a portare l'ultimo regalino


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se no 4-4-2
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti-Bonucci-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
> ...


Con questa rosa puoi fare solo 3-5-2.

Se metti gli esterni non hai ricambi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa puoi fare solo 3-5-2.
> 
> Se metti gli esterni non hai ricambi.



E Suso?


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E Suso?


Seconda punta, come lo abbiamo visto contro lo Shkindija.

Anche con Gasp al Genoa ha giocato li, con ottimi risultati.


----------



## Zani (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Solo io credo8 e spero) che arrivi un esterno sinistro? Lo sanno bene che abbiamo solo borini in quel ruolo..



Lo speriamo un po' tutti però manca poco ormai ma la cosa che mi rincuora meno è che non si sente proprio nessuna voce...


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il modulo perfetto è questo.



Anche secondo me!
Calhanoglu sorprenderà in quella posizione!!


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Zani ha scritto:


> Lo speriamo un po' tutti però manca poco ormai ma la cosa che mi rincuora meno è che non si sente proprio nessuna voce...



Esatto!!
Credo però,che ormai sia tutto chiuso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il modulo perfetto è questo.



o con Chalanoglu e Jack invertiti e sicuramente con Kalinic titolare.
Non è l'ideale come chimica tra le due ali, ma al momento è il migliore, la reale alternativa è l'utilizzo di Borini.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2017)

Male.


----------



## DEJAN75 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, ma forse nei conti avevi previsto già di vendere Niang.
> Non è che hai i soldi in tasca e compri Bonucci, poi li hai finiti e aspetti, poi li riai e ricompri.
> 
> probabilmente questo era il budget.
> Forse vendendo non in prestito Bacca, Sosa e prima Niang qualcos ain più si sarebbe fatto.




Io invece sono convinto che qualcosa sia successo.... in cina o subito dopo la tournee.

Questo perche' in cina Sia Fassone che Mirabelli parlavano di Aubameyang.. di Belotti.... si era fatta una proposta per Sanchez.. ecc.... quindi A QUELLA DATA... INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLE CESSIONI.... c'erano...

tu non vai ad offrire 50 cash a Cairo, e altri 35 al Bayern (seppur pagabili all'anno prossimo) se non sai di poterlo fare....

Quindi qualcosa per me e' successo... o questo famoso sponsor che secondo fassone doveva essere presentato da li ad una settimana ha dato buca... o e' arrivato qualche avvertimento NON UFFICIALE dall'uefa... ma qualcosa e' successo non lo si puo' nascondere....

dal "dopo cina" in poi c'e' stato un cambio di atteggiamento sul mercato troppo marcato per non essere dovuto a qualcosa...

Voglio dire.. dal fare capire che si sarebbe preso un top davanti.. dal fare offerte per Sanchez ecc.. al presentarsi con il "solo" Kalinic.... insomma c'e' un cambio di rotta evidente...

ed e' questo che fondamentalmente lascia un po' l'amaro in bocca... ovvio dopo 11 acquisti.. ti vuoi lamentare ? no per dio... pero' e' chiaro che noi tutti avevamo "fatto la bocca" ad un agosto che avrebbe completato questa rosa rendendola fortissima e pronta per competere ai massimi livelli... in italia ed europa...

Cioe'... la rosa di agosto.. con Pierre e Sanchez... o con Belotti e Sanchez... probabilmente ti garantiva il quarto posto... quindi la champs.. quindi il mettere in moto quel volano economico in cui sperano fassone e mirabelli.....

la rosa di agosto con la sola aggiunta di Kalinic... beh... che vi devo dire... io garanzie di champs non ne ho.... e se non ci arriviamo... vuole dire dover cedere un big... e dover fare un mercato " a mani legate" come ha fatto l'inter quest'anno.... 

questo significa in pratica ritardare minimo di 2-3 anni il progetto di tornare grandi..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Seconda punta, come lo abbiamo visto contro lo Shkindija.
> 
> Anche con Gasp al Genoa ha giocato li, con ottimi risultati.



In pratica togli Bonaventura e metti Romagnoli. 
I don't agree.

Come cambi anche con il 4-3-3 li abbiamo come con il 3-5-2:
Borini per entrambe le ali, Silva e Cutrone come ATT, Montolivo che messo a mezz'ala può far avanzare Chalanoglu..


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Va bene ho capito che a questa società non si può fare alcun appunto....
> Poi come al solito se si raggiungono gli obiettivi tutti contenti, se qualcosa dovesse girare storto tutte le responsabilità sono di Montella vero?


Ovvio. Con questa squadra un allenatore capace arriva almeno terzo.
Se tutto va male quarto.
Oltre il quarto posto l allenatore è un incapace. E io sono un forte sostenitore di Montella.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh comprare tanto per comprare non ha senso, tanto più che numericamente i giocatori ci sono. C'è qualcuno più forte di Borini che puoi prendere l'ultimo giorno ? E' questa la domanda.



Per numericamente intendi pure mauri prima alternativa a kessie e borini quasi imprescindibile alto a destra nel tridente?
Si vero a 11 arriviamo, ma come ci arriviamo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

> questo significa in pratica ritardare minimo di 2-3 anni il progetto di tornare grandi..


non c'è nessun progetto...o champions o si vendono i big...frase detta da Fassone pochi giorni fa...ovviamente ora tutti addosso ma basta andare a leggere le sue dichiarazioni...


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono convinto che qualcosa sia successo.... in cina o subito dopo la tournee.
> 
> Questo perche' in cina Sia Fassone che Mirabelli parlavano di Aubameyang.. di Belotti.... si era fatta una proposta per Sanchez.. ecc.... quindi A QUELLA DATA... INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLE CESSIONI.... c'erano...
> 
> ...



completamente d'accordo ... e il quarto posto per me non è per niente così scontato


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il modulo perfetto è questo.



Il modulo perfetto per una partita o per una stagione?
Togli kessie e metti mauri ( dovrà pur capitare ) e il castello tattico si sgretola.
Togli jack metti....... non so nemmeno chi sia il vice bonaventura. Cahla?


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Con questa squadra un allenatore capace arriva almeno terzo.
> Se tutto va male quarto.
> Oltre il quarto posto l allenatore è un incapace. E io sono un forte sostenitore di Montella.


Bene era la risposta che mi aspettavo... In molti siete convinti di avere lo squadrone... 
Alla fine se tutto va male pagherà chi colpe ne ha poche


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono convinto che qualcosa sia successo.... in cina o subito dopo la tournee.
> 
> Questo perche' in cina Sia Fassone che Mirabelli parlavano di Aubameyang.. di Belotti.... si era fatta una proposta per Sanchez.. ecc.... quindi A QUELLA DATA... INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLE CESSIONI.... c'erano...
> 
> ...



eh si, il pensiero anche mio è un pò quello, anche se sono convinto che anche senza qualificazione in CL, magari vendendo anche un big , continueremo l'anno prossimo la ricostruzione. D'altronde quanto è espresso nelle varie interviste è che con questa rosa contavano l'anno prossimo di poter lavorare innestando solo 3/4 giocatori forti e che qualora non fosse arrivata la champions i relativi mancati introiti avrebbero potuto essere compensati da una cessione (lasciando però i 3/4 acquisti).

Vedremo cosa diranno stasera.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non c'è nessun progetto...o champions o si vendono i big...frase detta da Fassone pochi giorni fa...ovviamente ora tutti addosso ma basta andare a leggere le sue dichiarazioni...



Quindi hanno comprato il Milan per sport...


----------



## DEJAN75 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non c'è nessun progetto...o champions o si vendono i big...frase detta da Fassone pochi giorni fa...ovviamente ora tutti addosso ma basta andare a leggere le sue dichiarazioni...



e' quello che dico io Fabiuzz...
fino alla tournee in cina sembrava dovessimo allestire una rosa che la champs non dico che la dovesse centrare per forza ma quasi ( per tutti i motivi econonomici che sappiamo) 

da li in avanti.... Kalinic..... e quindi il GROSSO rischio di non arrivare nei primi 4... e di trovarsi il prossimo anno costretti a vedere un big.. e con le mani legate da fpf... addio sogni di gloria..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno comprato il Milan per sport...



detto da lui non da me ripeto...basta che vai a leggerle...o vogliamo negare anche questo??


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Bene era la risposta che mi aspettavo... In molti siete convinti di avere lo squadrone...
> Alla fine se tutto va male pagherà chi colpe ne ha poche



La squadra è molto solida e forte già così. Che poi avesse bisogno di qualche altro ritocco concordo, ma non esageriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> detto da lui non da me ripeto...basta che vai a leggerle...o vogliamo negare anche questo??



Come le riporti tu sembrano parole di uno sventurato. Il tono e il fine erano ben diversi. Non cestiniamo tutto. La campagna acquisti è stata ottima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il modulo perfetto per una partita o per una stagione?
> Togli kessie e metti mauri ( dovrà pur capitare ) e il castello tattico si sgretola.
> Togli jack metti....... non so nemmeno chi sia il vice bonaventura. Cahla?



Toglie Kessie e metti Locatelli o Montolivo.
Togli jack e arretri Chalanoglu insrendo Borini oppure inserisci Montolivo.

Soluzioni ne hai, tampone ma le hai.

Con il 3-5-2 se con magari Romagnoli out ti squalificano (facile per i difensori) Bonucci con chi giochi? Gomez-Musacchio-Zapata? ti sembra meglio che inserire Borini all'ala o Loca/Monto in mezz'ala?

A me no.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Con questa squadra un allenatore capace arriva almeno terzo.
> Se tutto va male quarto.
> Oltre il quarto posto l allenatore è un incapace. E io sono un forte sostenitore di Montella.



Diciamo che un mister capace arriva quarto, se qualcosa va storto quinto, se tutto va male sesto. La coperta è un po' corta, va detto. Ciò non toglie che un quinto posto senza infortuni o sfighe particolari sarebbe un fallimento anche di Montella.


----------



## James45 (31 Agosto 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono convinto che qualcosa sia successo.... in cina o subito dopo la tournee.
> 
> Questo perche' in cina Sia Fassone che Mirabelli parlavano di Aubameyang.. di Belotti.... si era fatta una proposta per Sanchez.. ecc.... quindi A QUELLA DATA... INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLE CESSIONI.... c'erano...
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te per la prima parte del discorso.
Ma quella frase _" la rosa di agosto.. con Pierre e Sanchez... o con Belotti e Sanchez... *probabilmente* ti garantiva il quarto posto..._" mi lascia perplesso.
La rosa di agosto con in più quei due, a scelta, ti proiettava a giocartela con qualunque squadra della serie A, Rube compresa.
Resto convinto che il nostro percorso verso il quarto posto fatidico dipenderà molto dall'esplosione (o meno) di qualche elemento che per ora si è solo palesato a tratti e dalla tenuta atletica (ed infortunistica) di altri.
Ed il ritardo per tornar grandi, peccando di ottimismo, non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non c'è nessun progetto...o champions o si vendono i big...frase detta da Fassone pochi giorni fa...ovviamente ora tutti addosso ma basta andare a leggere le sue dichiarazioni...



Non è affatto così.
Le dichiarazioni di Fassone nelle varie interviste e guardando i numeri sono queste:
1) Con la rosa attuale pensiamo che l'anno prossimo non dovremmo effettuare una nuova rivoluzione, ma limitarci ad aggiungere 3/4 tasselli importanti
2) Nel piano economico presentato l'anno prossimo prevedete 40M di introiti dall'UEFA cosa succederà se non vi qualificherete? Risposta: vorrà dire che per recuperare la cifra persa (40M - introiti EL) potremmo vendere un giocatore e compensare così i mancati introiti.

il piano c'è
Il piano resta
Se non c'è CL l'anno prossimo oltre ad aggiungere 3/4 tasselli ne venderanno 1


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi abbiamo una squadra forte io dubbi non ne ho. In porta sola la Juve ci può tenere testa, in difesa siamo i migliori delle 5 squadre in lotta, a centrocampo ce la giochiamo con tutti tranne che con Roma e Juve forse, e in attacco siamo i più scarsi. Poi il quarto posto purtroppo dipende da tante cose, infortuni, fortuna ect.. Ma ce la giochiamo. Il primo Milan di Silviuccio comprò tanto ma arrivò allo spareggio per la coppa Uefa al sesto posto prima di iniziare un ciclo vincente. Noi se non andiamo in champions, dovremo superare in fretta il dramma, sacrificare Donnarumma spero anche a più dei 70 milioni, e ripartire l'anno prossimo comunque da un ottima base. I vari Bonucci Musacchio Romagnoli, COnti Rodriguez Kessie Biglia JAck Suso e spero Andre Silva se diventerà quello che tutti noi speriamo, non ce li toglie nessuno, basterà qualche ritocco e lotteremo per lo scudetto...


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la squadra titolare attuale alla quale togli Chalanoglu/Borini per inserire Romagnoli/Zapata rinunciando alla catena di sinistra...
> Mi sembra una decisione scellerata



scelta scellerata o meno lo dirà il campo. al momento visto il mercato è le idee di Montella mi sa proprio che la scelta sarà quella


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per numericamente intendi pure mauri prima alternativa a kessie e borini quasi imprescindibile alto a destra nel tridente?
> Si vero a 11 arriviamo, ma come ci arriviamo?



Hai 6 attaccanti, considerando anche Calhanoglu. (non considero Tiago Dias)

A centrocampo oltre a Mauri ci sono Locatelli, Montolivo, Zanellato e Gabbia.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono convinto che qualcosa sia successo.... in cina o subito dopo la tournee.
> 
> Questo perche' in cina Sia Fassone che Mirabelli parlavano di Aubameyang.. di Belotti.... si era fatta una proposta per Sanchez.. ecc.... quindi A QUELLA DATA... INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLE CESSIONI.... c'erano...
> 
> ...



Ad un certo punto uscì anche la notizia che qualche grosso club(rube,Inter?) si era lamentato per il mercato sontuoso.Non vorrei che qualcuno nella stanza dei bottoni ci abbia messo dei paletti...


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è affatto così.
> Le dichiarazioni di Fassone nelle varie interviste e guardando i numeri sono queste:
> 1) Con la rosa attuale pensiamo che l'anno prossimo non dovremmo effettuare una nuova rivoluzione, ma limitarci ad aggiungere 3/4 tasselli importanti
> 2) Nel piano economico presentato l'anno prossimo prevedete 40M di introiti dall'UEFA cosa succederà se non vi qualificherete? Risposta: vorrà dire che per recuperare la cifra persa (40M - introiti EL) potremmo vendere un giocatore e compensare così i mancati introiti.
> ...


Ineccepibile. Ciò, senza considerare l'incidenza sul fatturato delle iniziative della controllata Milan China.


----------



## RickyB83 (31 Agosto 2017)

dicono che aubameyang sia sull' A14 con i fratelloni , la cover rossonera dello smartphone e sta facendo un like a bonucci .. creeedesss!!


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Toglie Kessie e metti Locatelli o Montolivo.
> Togli jack e arretri Chalanoglu insrendo Borini oppure inserisci Montolivo.
> 
> Soluzioni ne hai, tampone ma le hai.
> ...



Quando allestisci un modulo la soluzione B alias alternativa ti deve consentire di mantenere equilibri e peculiarità del modulo.
Le soluzioni da te proposte non solo non reggono ma portano addirittura a un cambio del modulo, viste le caratteristiche degli interpreti.
Togli una mezz'ala pura e metti un play o un trequartista? Montolivo dubito possa fare la mezz'ala, cahla forse ci riuscirà ma ad oggi non ne abbiamo assolutamente la certezza, visto che è in terribile difficoltà fisica.
Barcolliamo nel più assoluto buio tattico.
Mauri per kessie sarebbe l'unico cambio logico ma è come passare da una ferrari a un triciclo.
Il modulo che io reputo idoneo ,oggi come oggi , è quello col doppio mediano ( 4-2-3-1 o 4-2-4) visto che siamo pieni zeppi in rosa di registi , play, mediani.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> dicono che aubameyang sia sull' A14 con i fratelloni , la cover rossonera dello smartphone e sta facendo un like a bonucci .. creeedesss!!



ma tanto anche se arriverà lui ci sarà sempre qualcuno che dirà che non è quello che ci serviva...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> scelta scellerata o meno lo dirà il campo. al momento visto il mercato è le idee di Montella mi sa proprio che la scelta sarà quella



A me invece Montella ha dato sempre l'idea di muoversi convinto nei meandri del 4-3-3 con tutte le su sfumature (uno o due terzini che si alzano, Suso che si accentra punta lato debole che stringe...) e di considerare il 3-5-2 come un modulo di emergenza.

vedremo


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai 6 attaccanti, considerando anche Calhanoglu. (non considero Tiago Dias)
> 
> A centrocampo oltre a Mauri ci sono Locatelli, Montolivo, Zanellato e Gabbia.



Dovremmo ( non lo so più nemmeno io come giocheremo) col 4-3-3 e abbiamo un milione di registi/mediani e due mezze ali.
I propositi di 4-3-3 poggiano su grissini.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dovremmo ( non lo so più nemmeno io come giocheremo) col 4-3-3 e abbiamo un milione di registi/mediani e due mezze ali.
> I propositi di 4-3-3 poggiano su grissini.



Montolivo e Zanellato possono giocare interni. Contando Calhanoglu sono tre mezz'ali oltre le due titolari. Non è una rosa da Real Madrid ma dobbiamo accontentarci.

Poi magari si cambia modulo, tanto non è molto importante. Contano i principi di gioco.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Finito così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

Direi che è finita , mancano 4 ore .


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Zanellato possono giocare interni. Contando Calhanoglu sono tre mezz'ali oltre le due titolari. Non è una rosa da Real Madrid ma dobbiamo accontentarci.
> 
> Poi magari si cambia modulo, tanto non è molto importante. Contano i principi di gioco.



Non c'è dubbio che i principi di gioco siano la cosa più importante però cambiare modulo se non si hanno i titolari lo trovo folle.
Ma ad oggi siamo ridotti cosi. 
Mi pare una gestione da calcio amatoriale, alla meno peggio. 
L'elasticità tattica che tu invochi la puoi avere anche con pochi elementi in rosa ( ne bastano pure 18 ) ma devi avere giocatori alla bonaventura che sanno giocare in più ruoli e lo fanno pure bene.
Montolivo, sosa, locatelli , biglia in un ruolo possono giocare e solo in uno, lo stesso ruolo. 
Come ho detto in altri post : sento la mancanza di kucka ed ho detto tutto. Avrebbe fatto comodo quel cavallino in panca.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Che strazio


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Fassone disse se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, mi deluderà se non viene nessuno....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Peccato, mancava davvero poco per trasformarsi definitivamente. Ma poco male, abbiamo comunque una gran bella squadra...credo tanto nei ragazzi. Forza Milan!!


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Direi che è finita , mancano 4 ore .


6 ore.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Ora bisogna sperare solo che Andrè Silva renda per quello è stato pagato (altrimenti sarebbe una sòla atroce) e che Montella faccia la differenza in positivo e non in negativo.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Direi che è finita , mancano 4 ore .



6 ore a dirla tutta.


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Agosto 2017)

Andre Silva e Chala.......servivano certezze se non potevi permetterti altro.
Peccato, speriamo passi presto sto strazio e iniziamo a pensare alla lazio, peccato per l'entusiamso scemato.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Andre Silva e Chala.......servivano certezze se non potevi permetterti altro.
> Peccato, speriamo passi presto sto strazio e iniziamo a pensare alla lazio, peccato per l'entusiamso scemato.



MA scemato a te, e a qualcun altro come te spero per voi pochi, che pensano che Bonucci Biglia Kessie Conti Rodriguez Silva e il rinnovo di Donnarumma, siano poca roba pensando a come eravamo messi il 13 aprile. Io davvero non vi capisco, ma rispetto tutti sia chiaro, è che mi dispiace per voi. 
Mi chiedo solo se siete delusi oggi, come eravate messi negli ultimi 5 anni? Io ero distrutto ed è per questo che oggi sono entusiasta... Certo ad un certo punto ho pensato di lottare per lo scudetto, mi accontento di lottare seriamente per il quarto posto, negli ultimi 5 anni ero certo di non arrivare neanche in E.l. fai te se non posso essere entusiasta e ringraziare a vita questa società...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Andre Silva e Chala.......servivano certezze se non potevi permetterti altro.
> Peccato, speriamo passi presto sto strazio e iniziamo a pensare alla lazio, peccato per l'entusiamso scemato.



Io sono contentissimo con 8 nuovi titolari


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

Anche io sono contentissimo però ci sarà molto da soffrire anche quest'anno per l'obiettivo ( quarto posto )


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> MA scemato a te, e a qualcun altro come te spero per voi pochi, che pensano che Bonucci Biglia Kessie Conti Rodriguez Silva e il rinnovo di Donnarumma, siano poca roba pensando a come eravamo messi il 13 aprile. Io davvero non vi capisco, ma rispetto tutti sia chiaro, è che mi dispiace per voi.
> Mi chiedo solo se siete delusi oggi, come eravate messi negli ultimi 5 anni? Io ero distrutto ed è per questo che oggi sono entusiasta... Certo ad un certo punto ho pensato di lottare per lo scudetto, mi accontento di lottare seriamente per il quarto posto, negli ultimi 5 anni ero certo di non arrivare neanche in E.l. fai te se non posso essere entusiasta e ringraziare a vita questa società...


iocatori in più
Vabbè è un cane che si morde la coda, ma io come Mourinho non sono pirla.
Se ho la pasta compro il pmodoro, ma se non ho la pasta non compro il pomodoro, per me Andrè e Chala sono due giocatori in più, avrei preferito un grande centrocampista e un grande attaccante esterno sx.
Un primo passo era sistemare l'11 ora abbiamo una squadra monca nell'11 con 2/3 riserve di prospettiva.


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono contentissimo con 8 nuovi titolari



A me non interessa, io guardo l'obiettivo e guiardo le cose nell'insieme, se prendi tutta genet che gioca in orizzontale per me ne puoi prendere anche 27 di giocatori sarò deluso ugualmente.
Questa è una squadra che avrà una grandissima difficoltà a calciare in porta, poi quanod vi leggerò lamentarvi ve lo ricorderò.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Diciamocela tutta da come eravamo partiti ci eravamo incosciamente illusi di poter ambire a qualcosa in più dell accesso CL...e a dirla tutta eravamo ad 1 metro da questo traguardo,sarebbe bastato quel colpo top lì a sinistra e potevamo davvero dire la nostra...ora entrano in gioco una serie di variabili (Silva,Chala,tenuta fisica dei titolari), speriamo bene


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Diciamocela tutta da come eravamo partiti ci eravamo incosciamente illusi di poter ambire a qualcosa in più dell accesso CL...e a dirla tutta eravamo ad 1 metro da questo traguardo,sarebbe bastato quel colpo top lì a sinistra e potevamo davvero dire la nostra...ora entrano in gioco una serie di variabili (Silva,Chala,tenuta fisica dei titolari), speriamo bene



quello che sto cercando di dire da 3 ore riassunto in 3 righe


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora bisogna sperare solo che Andrè Silva renda per quello è stato pagato (altrimenti sarebbe una sòla atroce) e che Montella faccia la differenza in positivo e non in negativo.



Rimane comunque un acquisto che a questo punto non capisco. Perche spendere 38 milioni per la riserva di Kalinic se non abbiamo un esterno sinistro titolare e i soldi non sono infiniti?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> quello che sto cercando di dire da 3 ore riassunto in 3 righe



Si era inteso proprio tutt'altro, pensa te!!


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Diciamocela tutta da come eravamo partiti ci eravamo incosciamente illusi di poter ambire a qualcosa in più dell accesso CL...e a dirla tutta eravamo ad 1 metro da questo traguardo,sarebbe bastato quel colpo top lì a sinistra e potevamo davvero dire la nostra...ora entrano in gioco una serie di variabili (Silva,Chala,tenuta fisica dei titolari), speriamo bene


Esatto quello che penso anche io.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> A me non interessa, io guardo l'obiettivo e guiardo le cose nell'insieme, se prendi tutta genet che gioca in orizzontale per me ne puoi prendere anche 27 di giocatori sarò deluso ugualmente.
> Questa è una squadra che avrà una grandissima difficoltà a calciare in porta, poi quanod vi leggerò lamentarvi ve lo ricorderò.



Ma se abbiamo un sacco di gente che sa lanciare, e pure bene


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> A me non interessa, io guardo l'obiettivo e guiardo le cose nell'insieme, se prendi tutta genet che gioca in orizzontale per me ne puoi prendere anche 27 di giocatori sarò deluso ugualmente.
> Questa è una squadra che avrà una grandissima difficoltà a calciare in porta, poi quanod vi leggerò lamentarvi ve lo ricorderò.



Ho il tuo stesso timore. O Silva si scopre a sorpresa attaccante esterno o la vedo difficile. Ma poi la riserva di Suso chi è?


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se abbiamo un sacco di gente che sa lanciare, e pure bene



Non devono lanciare ma andare negli spazi....
non abbiamo velocisti, lo volete capire o no?
siamo lenti, lenti.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (31 Agosto 2017)

spero ci sia ancora un ultimo arrivo, sarebbe incredibile avere dei buchi con quello che abbiamo speso.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (31 Agosto 2017)

Grande Milan!

Ora serve che Montella ritagli in campo uno spazio a Chala. La butto lì: albero di natale, con Suso e Chala liberi di svariare dietro l'unica punta. Poi all'occorrenza, dentro la seconda punta e via con il trequartista.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Non devono lanciare ma andare negli spazi....
> non abbiamo velocisti, lo volete capire o no?
> siamo lenti, lenti.



Ah non avevo inteso il tuo messaggio...staremo a vedere, non concordo ugualmente


----------



## BELOUFA (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah non avevo inteso il tuo messaggio...staremo a vedere, non concordo ugualmente



E certo, facciamo un tridente a tutta velocità chala, suso e nikola.......abbiamo la gente che lancia......e chi lanciano?
Suso viene incontro....Kalinic pure.......Chala anche.....
Lanciano i cori al posto del barone con il megafono, e dajeeee


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> quello che sto cercando di dire da 3 ore riassunto in 3 righe



bè insomma non si era proprio capito. Se avessi scritto un commento di quel tipo non avresti di certo ricevuto tutte quelle critiche.

Sono anch'io d'accordo con Zenos comunque. Purtroppo non sono riusciti (o non hanno voluto) fare l'ultimo colpo. Anche se per lo scudetto serviva un esterno sx forte e una punta top (non Kalinic).

Accontentiamoci intanto, speriamo nel 4° posto e magari nella sessione di gennaio


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Non vedo altre soluzioni che il 352. É l'unico modulo con il quale avremmo titolari e riserve. Lo odio come modulo ma non vedo come si possa pensare di fare il 433 . Questa stagione dipenderà molto dalla capacità di Montella. Se fallirá saranno guai grossi


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non vedo altre soluzioni che il 352. É l'unico modulo con il quale avremmo titolari e riserve. Lo odio come modulo ma non vedo come si possa pensare di fare il 433 . Questa stagione dipenderà molto dalla capacità di Montella. Se fallirá saranno guai grossi


Purtroppo saranno guai per tutti, Montella difficilmente giocherà con il 352 fino ad ora fatta eccezione in europa league abbiamo sempre giocato con il 433, modulo ormai assimilato dalla squadra e che mette in condizione di esprimere al massimo le potenzialità di suso.


----------



## Biss (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

Qualcosina potrebbe ancora succedere secondo me, ma hanno fatto di tutto per metterci i bastoni tra le ruote.

Avessimo ceduto con qualche giorno d'anticipo Niang assieme a Paletta, Sosa e Gomez avremmo ristretto la rosa e raccimolato almeno 30 milioni che ci avrebbero fatto comodissimo.

Rendiamoci conto che tra...

Niang
Paletta
Sosa
Gomez
Jose Mauri

...ne abbiamo ceduto solo uno, complicandoci il mercato. A quelli sopra riportati si possono aggiungere Montolivo, Antonelli e Zapata, di cui la società si sarebbe liberata volentieri.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Seconda punta, come lo abbiamo visto contro lo Shkindija.
> 
> Anche con Gasp al Genoa ha giocato li, con ottimi risultati.



Non esiste giocare col 3511 per due semplici motivi:
Suso ha già dimostrato di rendere la metà da trequartista in quanto ama partire fuori dal campo per poi accentrarsi.
Non si può lasciare un solo attaccante a combattere contro 2-3 difensori centrali


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma quell'altro super pallonaro di Riso?

E' proprio scuola Galliani....


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quell'altro super pallonaro di Riso?
> 
> E' proprio scuola Galliani....



C ha parlato 3 ore con Mirabelli,non possono aver disquisito solo sulla nduja e sulla soppressata.


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quell'altro super pallonaro di Riso?
> 
> E' proprio scuola Galliani....



Non credo, ci sarà qualcosa do vero nelle parole di riso.. 
Fino alle 23 io continuo a sperare che arrivi qualcuno.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me!
> Calhanoglu sorprenderà in quella posizione!!



Io Hakan lo seguo da ormai tantissimi anni e quindi credo di conoscerlo. Tutti credono che lui sia un trequartista puuro ma in realtà al Leverkunse ha giocato all'incirca lo stesso numero di partite sia da esterno sinsitro che da trequartista. 
Con questo modulo tutti i giocatori titolari sono perfetti, ed ovviamente Bonaventura si alternerà con Hakan.

ps. Locatelli e Montolivo farebbero benissimo uin un centocampo a 2 perchè sono degli ottimi recuperatori di palla e coprirebbero i buchi dei terzini.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qualcosina potrebbe ancora succedere secondo me, ma hanno fatto di tutto per metterci i bastoni tra le ruote.
> 
> Avessimo ceduto con qualche giorno d'anticipo Niang assieme a Paletta, Sosa e Gomez avremmo ristretto la rosa e raccimolato almeno 30 milioni che ci avrebbero fatto comodissimo.
> 
> ...



Cedere sia paletta che gomez però ci avrebbe obbligato ad acquistare un altro difensore centrale.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Deulofeu è il giocatore perfetto per noi.. la sua velocità ci serve troppo..


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Cedere sia paletta che gomez però ci avrebbe obbligato ad acquistare un altro difensore centrale.



Un'occasione la trovavi (anche in prestito con diritto), liberandoti nel frattempo dei contratti relativamente pesanti di Paletta e Gomez.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio che i principi di gioco siano la cosa più importante però cambiare modulo se non si hanno i titolari lo trovo folle.
> Ma ad oggi siamo ridotti cosi.
> Mi pare una gestione da calcio amatoriale, alla meno peggio.
> L'elasticità tattica che tu invochi la puoi avere anche con pochi elementi in rosa ( ne bastano pure 18 ) ma devi avere giocatori alla bonaventura che sanno giocare in più ruoli e lo fanno pure bene.
> ...


Coraggio, Profeta...  Riflettiamo insieme su una possibile via di uscita da questo malinconico spleen. Ne stiamo parlando da un po', osservando i movimenti di mercato di Mirabelli e Montella, sicché dobbiamo pensare ad una concordante strategia di lungo respiro, non al frutto di elaborazioni del pomeriggio del 31 agosto: il modulo della Roma Campione d'Italia 2000-2001 di Fabio Capello, il 3421, e la sua variante in corso d'opera, il 3412, con la uscita di uno dei trequarti (all'epoca, frequentemente, Marco Delvecchio), e l'inserimento di un attaccante centrale, Vincenzo Montella, accanto al centravanti, Gabriel Omar Batistuta. Modulo che Capello, eroe del 442 dell'epopea rossonera, finalizzo' per liberare gli esterni difensivi, Marcos Cafu e Vincent Candela, da costanti applicazioni in marcatura, ed esaltarne le virtù offensive, per sfruttare le capacità di inserimento in attacco di uno dei mediani, Damiano Tommasi, ed infine per mettere a disposizione di essi, oltre che dell'altro trequarti nonché del centravanti, la straordinaria produzione di gioco di attacco tra le linee del grande Francesco Totti. Il risultato fu una squadra di eccezionale compattezza difensiva, segnatamente nel trio di centrali Carlos Zago, Walter Samuel, Jonathan Zebina, con il supporto dell'ottimo Cristiano Zanetti, che spesso affiancava il centralissimo Samuel sulla linea di difesa, e che, attraverso il gioco di passaggio breve e medio di Zanetti, ed i fendenti lunghi di Samuel, si rovesciava in eccezionale gioco di propulsione sugli esterni, Cafu e Candela, veri motori di gioco che portavano in area soluzioni per Batistuta e Totti, quando non era questi ad innescarli, unitamente a Batigol, per vere e proprie incursioni nell'area di rigore. Contropiede manovrato, veloce, a triangoli di passaggi, affidato ai due grandi avanti, con difesa relativamente bloccata, salva la limitata licenza per Zago e soprattutto Tommasi, intelligente incursore, ombra di Totti, di cui spesso sfruttava le scie offensive per inserirsi e colpire. Un equilibrio tecnico e tattico che si riflesse poi nelle statistiche di fine campionato: 75 punti in 34 partite (22 vinte, 9 pareggiate, 3 perse) in una serie A molto competitiva con la Lazio di Nesta, Boksic e Salas, campione uscente, la dignitosa e sfortunata Juve di Ancelotti e dell'ultimo Zidane, l'Inter di Ronaldo e Vieri, 68 reti fatte, due a partita, 33 subite, meno di uno a partita. Un ruolino di straordinario equilibrio. Ora, noi vediamo molte similitudini tra quella Roma di inizio secolo ed il Milan che ha avviato ora il suo corso: due grandissimi esterni difensivi ma con capacità di attacco quasi uniche, per il cui sfruttamento principalmente potrebbe optarsi per il sopra detto modulo, come dichiaratamente fece il pragmatico Capello per disporre di Cafu e Candela; un grande regista difensivo come Biglia, a cui dovrebbero chiedersi mansioni, a lui per vero connaturate, simili a quelle allora presenti in Zanetti; un mediano di interdizione, corsa ed inserimento come Kessie, superiore sulla carta a quell'irripetuto Tommasi; due trequarti di gioco e di gol come Suso e Calhanoglu, a cui dovremmo chiedere quella quindicina di gol che eguagliassero le performances realizzative di Totti, soprattutto, e Delvecchio. Certo, in questo Milan manca un ammazzasette in attacco come Batigol, allora comunque in calo di numeri rispetto agli anni fiorentini, ma è sperabile che da Kalinic, e soprattutto dai giovanissimi Andre Silva e Cutrone, dalle potenzialità inesplorate, arrivino le sorprese più belle. La difesa, no, su quella abbiamo certezze in più: Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci e Romagnoli non teme già ora il confronto con la pur ottima Antonioli, Zago, Samuel, Zebina. Anzi, da qui, come dagli esterni Conti (uomo che in quel ruolo di esterno puro potrebbe garantire almeno dieci gol) e Rodriguez, potrebbero uscire gol supplementari, mancanti in quei ruoli nella Roma capelliana, fondamentali per il cammino della squadra. Vorremmo che Montella ci pensasse, magari lo ha già fatto, e soprattutto ci provasse. Le sorprese, piacevoli, potrebbero essere davvero tante. E scopriremmo infine che questa rosa non è così povera sul piano dei contenuti tecnici e tattici. Dateci un punto, e solleveremo il campionato.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quell'altro super pallonaro di Riso?
> 
> E' proprio scuola Galliani....



ci stavo pensando anch'io,pare una trollata epica


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo se riusciamo a piazzare almeno un'altra cessione. Più si cede, più si può agire.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

Cioè mi state dicendo che Borini e Calhanoglu si contendono il posto da ala sinistra? 
E che male che vada Borini giocherà titolare più di 10 partite?


----------



## patriots88 (31 Agosto 2017)

c'è bonaventura azzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cioè mi state dicendo che Borini e Calhanoglu si contendono il posto da ala sinistra?
> E che male che vada Borini giocherà titolare più di 10 partite?



si


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cioè mi state dicendo che Borini e Calhanoglu si contendono il posto da ala sinistra?
> E che male che vada Borini giocherà titolare più di 10 partite?



Va a finire che la mezzala sx titolare la fa ancora Montolivo


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cioè mi state dicendo che Borini e Calhanoglu si contendono il posto da ala sinistra?
> E che male che vada Borini giocherà titolare più di 10 partite?



no perché si giocherà con la difesa a 3 e non ci sarà nessuna ala sinistra


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Va a finire che la mezzala sx titolare la fa ancora Montolivo



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> c'è bonaventura azzo.



Per 50 partite? 
E quindi mezzala? Se calha non ingrana giochiamo con Mortovivo? 
Bene


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

Non rimpiazzare Niang sarebbe un grave errore, molti rossoneri (anche giustamente) si lagnavano del francese, ma ragazzi, il buon Fabio, a cui va il mio massimo rispetto, e' un calciatore modestissimo, da bassa serie A.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per 50 partite?
> E quindi mezzala? Se calha non ingrana giochiamo con Mortovivo?


Ehm...temo di si


----------



## Rossonero97 (31 Agosto 2017)

Se non arriva nessuno la società stasera nel live dovrà solo spiegarci perché la rosa è incompleta e perché l'immobilismo da metà luglio in poi e se cortesemente la smettessero di farr promesse varie come il top player e la ciliegina sulla torta. Naturalmente mi auguro che si possa farr qualcosa in queste ore ma la vedo dura.


----------



## ultràinside (31 Agosto 2017)

Ditemi che non sono il solo, che in modo compulsivo, controlla ogni 3x2 le news, sperando arrivi qualcuno


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Felicissimo del mercato fatto!!
Adesso montella xò non potrà piu dire che il modulo base è il 433...
Non ha i giocatori per farlo...
Sarà un 4312 con suso e kalinic/silva attaccanti e hakan dietro le punte..
Magari il turco partirà largo per poi accentrarsi,ma di certo non si può parlare di un esterno sx che spinge e si butta dentro alle spalle della punta...
Curioso di vedere come giocheremo..
MERCATO CHIUSO!


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ditemi che non sono il solo, che in modo compulsivo, controlla ogni 3x2 le news, sperando arrivi qualcuno


Siamo in due 
Ma ormai credo davvero che sarebbe un illusione inutile...
Con la partenza di niang ho sperato in qualcosa...ma ormai....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ditemi che non sono il solo, che in modo compulsivo, controlla ogni 3x2 le news, sperando arrivi qualcuno



Non sei solo fratello. 
Il disturbo ossessivo ha colpito pure me.... Da questa mattina.

E ti confesso che non vedo l ora siano le ore 23.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Ormai è tardi.

Il quarto posto con l'EL sarà quasi impossibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Io mi rifiuto di credere che non arriverà nessuno anche dopo la cessione di Niang. Aspetto fiducioso fino alle 23.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2017)

topic da chiudere


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io mi rifiuto di credere che non arriverà nessuno anche dopo la cessione di Niang. Aspetto fiducioso fino alle 23.



Io per scrupolo sto dando un'occhiata a sportitalia ma i nostri non sono neanche in loco.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io mi rifiuto di credere che non arriverà nessuno anche dopo la cessione di Niang. Aspetto fiducioso fino alle 23.



Ragazzi poi ci rimanete male, non arriva nessuno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2017)

Urge prendere qualcuno che prende il posto di Niang, che e stato titolare finche era considerato non-partente.

Al momento anche la Lazio in attacco ci e potenzialmente superiore. Felipe Anderson - Savic - Nani dietro ad Immobile e qualcosa di molto interessante. Se gira bene hanno un potenziale altissimo, se Nani e FA beccano uno stagione 'no' ci sara da piangere per la tifoseria Laziale.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Chalanolu sa fare benissimo l'esterno sinistro;chi lo segue da anni in bundes lo sa perfettamente.
Bonaventura mezz'ala e Chalanoglu ala e si forma una catena di sinistra con tantissima qualità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

http://www.milanworld.net/riso-mirabelli-ha-mente-qualcosa-di-interessante-vt52226.html


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Chalanolu sa fare benissimo l'esterno sinistro;chi lo segue da anni in bundes lo sa perfettamente.
> Bonaventura mezz'ala e Chalanoglu ala e si forma una catena di sinistra con tantissima qualità


Il problema è un altro: gli esterni in panchina chi sono? Soltanto Borini; le mezali in panchina? Soltanto Montolivo adattato. L'11 c'è, c'è tutto, ma la panchina di ali e mezzali è troppo troppo corta; ne dovrebbero arrivare due, ma mi accontenterei anche di uno soltanto.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/riso-mirabelli-ha-mente-qualcosa-di-interessante-vt52226.html



Trollata e basta


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/riso-mirabelli-ha-mente-qualcosa-di-interessante-vt52226.html



Trollava al 100%.


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2017)

Le riserve delle mezzali oltre che del regista sono Locatelli e Montolivo, uno è un giovane che deve giocare e per l'altro aspettarsi fosse la decima scelta se non un fuori rosa era utopistico. E poi c'è Sosa se non parte, i giocatori ci sono, non piacciono ma ci sono.


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2017)

Bah.. se non arriva nessuno sarebbe una delusione


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

deluso da Mirabelli. Mi sarebbe andato bene anche una giovane scommessa, lui che è talent scout, invece nemmeno quella. Non capisco sinceramente


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/riso-mirabelli-ha-mente-qualcosa-di-interessante-vt52226.html



APACF Show.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo arrivi una mezzala, se si fa male Kessié siamo nella pupù.


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2017)

ma perche non chiudono per Rafinha?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

*Anche Sportitalia riporta che il mercato del Milan è chiuso, salvo qualche operazione riguardante giovani di prospettiva*


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

Non ha senso


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Beppe Riso di nuovo a Casa Milan in questi minuti. Un cena di tre ore in programma?


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Beppe Riso di nuovo a Casa Milan in questi minuti. Un cena di tre ore in programma?



Serio?


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Serio?


Lo sono sempre.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Serio?



Si, l'ho letto anch'io. Stiamo a vedere.

Niente, ho letto sia per Pellegri e Salcedo.


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Beppe Riso di nuovo a Casa Milan in questi minuti. Un cena di tre ore in programma?



Di Marzio dice per Pellegri e Salcedo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice per Pellegri e Salcedo.


Poi uno non deve bestemmiá...


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Agosto 2017)

Sportitalia dichiara chiuso il mercato rossonero.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sportitalia dichiara chiuso il mercato rossonero.



Mah.. Abbiamo lacune in prima squadra, e questi pensano a Pellegri e Salcedo?


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice per Pellegri e Salcedo.


L agente è arrivato a casa Milan e non ha risposto a nessuna domanda su Jankto. 
Non si può dire perché è tornato.
Chiaro che hanno parlato di qualcosa, Riso è andato a lavorarci e sta tornando con la risposta.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> L agente è arrivato a casa Milan e non ha risposto a nessuna domanda su Jankto.
> Non si può dire perché è tornato.
> Chiaro che hanno parlato di qualcosa, Riso è andato a lavorarci e sta tornando con la risposta.



Ma su...se arrivasse qualcuno si saprebbe gia qualcosa dai


----------

